# Finally found one!



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Not the same as my Master's, but looks close. Good for heater parts, supply lines, stops, etc. Picking it up tomorrow after my first job.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Card catalog drawers are great. Good find


----------

